# Skip tooth sprocket & modern hub



## jklier (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know if there is a modern coaster brake hub that will mount an old skip tooth sprocket? Or perhaps an adapter to do the job?

I'm building up a project where I'd like to use a skip tooth setup for the aethetics. I know there are many old skip tooth hubs available that are in decent shape but I wouldn't mind considering using a modern hub if it would work.

Thanks!

John


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe use a BMX grinder chain. They are super beefy and look pretty cool. They're much thicker than a skiptooth but might be close to what you're looking for. Will work with a modern hub obviously. Good luck.


----------



## sensor (Aug 21, 2009)

*get a hub with....*

an even # of teeth and grind every other one off......
it has been done before(my friend did that to a nexus & hub and ran a 1" pitch chain and sprocket without any problems)......
good luck


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've heard of the grind-off teeth technique, though never tried it myself. I have to imagine you want to get the surface where you grind as smooth and even as possible to keep proper chain contact and not cause excessive wear.


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 22, 2009)

I did this with two Sturmey hubs and they work but I do think there is a bit of mismatch.  No problems yet though.  However along the same lines of thinking, if grinding off every other tooth would adapt a 1/2" cog to 1", why can't you use a wider 1/2" chain?  The sprocket would only pickup every other link but the rear would be fine.  If that is what 66Tiger meant, I stand down.


----------



## sensor (Aug 22, 2009)

never tried either one myself.....i like using old hubs and 1" pitch chains
i was just stating i have seen the skip/modern done without problems
(and has been that way for 3 years since ive known the guy)


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 22, 2009)

Grinding off every other tooth would work if the tooth count is an even number. Often, you can buy a skip tooth cog and modify it to fit- I did that with my Bendix RB wheelset for this JC Higgins skip tooth. The original cog had 19 teeth and had the standard pattern. The one shown was an earlier Bendix cog that I ground and filed to be thinner and welded three tabs onto the inner ring to fit the RB type driver.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 22, 2009)

Find a machinist and have them cut down the new sprocket and cut the center out of the skip tooth and weld them together. I've had a few done and it works great.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 22, 2009)

I took a New Departure cog and welded three beads in the pattern of Sturmey  Archer snap ring cog. I just had to file them down some and it snaps right on.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 23, 2009)

Someone over at the Schwinn forums was making skip cogs to fit Sturmy hubs a while back.


----------



## jklier (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all the great ideas. I'm sure I can find a good solution from these.

Here's the frame that is the basis for my project.







I'm not doing this one back to original but I won't be modifying it so that it can't be done that way at some point in the future.

John


----------

